# Robbe Power Peak E1 Charger 4.25 volt



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking For More Information on the Robbe Power Peak E1 Charger !!!

http://data.robbe-online.net/robbe_p...021_1-8471.pdf

I have the Robbe Power Peak E1 charger, and it is one of the best chargers I have used (and I have used them all!). I really like the fact that the screen displays all the vital information about my batteries without the use of a magnifying glass!!!! The buttons are easy to use, and navigating the screen is super simple - this is a great charger! 


I have 2 questions:
1. Can you adjust the peek volt? I have looked on the menu screens, but can't find a way to adjust to the ROAR rule of 4.25 volts. If the charger can't adjust, a upgrade to the software is NEEDED! 


2. It looks like the max discharge is 3.9 volts, I would like to increase that to 4 volts - can that be done? If not - once again this is needed for a competition level charger……


If some one has this charger, and has found a way to adjust the two settings - please post!!


If you can't adjust the settings, I sure hope a software upgrade will be made available soon!!!

Tony


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Not up on my sweetish battery chargers but from what I've seen looks awesome! You may want to post on RCtech might have more luck there! I sent an email to a European racer I know to see if can get any info or translate the YouTube video.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Page 11 instruction manual charge voltage/peak sensitivity..lipo 4.2 fixed you can go into battery settings and change under the charge voltage/peak sensitivity..let me know if that helps...just got email and he said some guys are going into the "speacial battery" category and charging at different voltages thru cc/cv.. He said to download the instructions if you don't have them..charger is pretty slick but easy to get lost..hope this helps


----------



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

*Robbe top off volt*

I Think I see what you are talking about . I hooked up the Bid chip and went to SPECIAL settings but but I can only go from 4.20 to 4.30 " can't seem to get 4.22 " Will not let me choose in between 4.20 to 4.30.

My e-mail is [email protected]
Phone is 440 781 8883 
Tony
Thanks


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Tony Carrubba said:


> I Think I see what you are talking about . I hooked up the Bid chip and went to SPECIAL settings but but I can only go from 4.20 to 4.30 " can't seem to get 4.22 " Will not let me choose in between 4.20 to 4.30.
> 
> My e-mail is [email protected]
> Phone is 440 781 8883
> ...


The issue maybe the same as most chargers, they can't be dialed in that close. I spent this weekend doing tech at an oval race in which all are single cell and there max was 4.22 and most were at or over but in discussion and walking thru the pits it's more of a luck thing..4.30 would be fine you would just need to burn it off before you go thru tech...I will email my buddy again and see if he can get me in touch with someone running the charger and i will pass on your email!


----------



## Tony Carrubba (Apr 17, 2006)

*Robbie*

IT HAS ALMOST BIN A YEAR NO REPLY FROM ROBBIE 
now the rules are changed to 4.20 and 4.22 oval. The charger still tops off at 4.2 need to be 4.19 to 4.25 ( + - )
you cant change it WHAT A WAST OF MONEY, PROBUBLY ONE OF THE BEST LI-PO CHARGERS , WELL BUILT AND , STRONG , BIG SCREEN EASY TO SEE BUT IS USELESS WITH OUT A TOPP OFF ADJABLE

Tony


----------

